# Feral Pigeon needs help



## Sandi (Jun 5, 2008)

I found a feral pigeon covered in some type of tar or asphalt type material (roofing pitch, maybe?). It can't fly; its underside and tail feathers are matted and sticky. The feet were caked with it. This probably wasn't the "correct" thing to do, but I gave it a bath in water with Dawn dish detergent. That cleaned up the feet pretty good, although they are still sticky. I also sprayed the bird with mite spray that I have used on my caged birds (indoor-it is a very safe spray). The bird seemed shocky when I was done, but I put it in a carrier with food and water, and it was O.K. today. However, it's still too sticky and gummy to fly. I put just a tad of broad spectrum antibiotic in the water, just to be safe, and broke up some bread and put in the cage, too, because I don't know what it's used to eating. I'm feeding it Kaytee's pigeon and dove food. I'd really like to clean this bird up and release it, as I'm not set up for pigeons at this time. Please help!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sandi, I found this thread. I didn't read the whole thing, but maybe there's something there that can help you. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14288


----------



## Sandi (Jun 5, 2008)

*Thanks for the info!*

I don't feel so bad now for washing the bird in dawn! However, I'm not going to be able to do much with it tonight (time...). I did transfer it to a bird cage with fresh food and water. Is there anything else I should be feeding it, or looking for? I have the pigeon out in my garage, as I didn't want to bring it in around my other birds (parakeets, cockatiels, a cockatoo, canaries, finches, parrotlets and a dove). It looks as if I may have to take care of this bird until it moults--when will that be? Also, I know of people who keep racing pigeons, but I don't think they would be interested in a feral. Any suggestions?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep him warm. With his feathers all matted up he doesn't have any insulation against the cold or protection against extreme heat either. Your birds should be fine. Just practice proper hygiene after handling him.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking in this pigeon. He will need to be bathed daily for several days and possibly even weeks.  We may have a member nearby you who will take him; keep checking to see. The Dawn works wonders, but it does take awhile unfortunately. I understand there are other products (which I'm sure someone will mention), I have always personally had success with the Dawn.  Put him on a heating pad (set on low with a towel over it) if you can. He can eat the same seed as your dove. If he doesn't peck at the seed at first, you can offer him some soaked high-quality dog biscuits which may seem a more familiar food to him. Good luck!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I see MJ mentioned that you need to keep bathing and bathing...but the Dawn should work.

It could be that some road work was being done in the bird's roosting area, which means there are probably others out there suffering the same plight and no one to help them. 

Once upon a time in my youth the company I worked for used a tar substance on our parking garage as a 'bird deterrent.' Of course, it killed the birds in this horrible way, making them unable to fly, etc. One of those lovely solutions of the pest control people. It made an unsightly, nasty sticky tarry mess of the parking garage, too....which is the least those hateful people deserved. I'd rather have some bird poop that washes away in the rain and fertilizes the grass, thank you!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I once had a Pigeon, covered in tar from one of those Pigeon deterrent applications. The repeated bathing did not work on the tar and I had to wait until the bird went through a molt. It was very frustrating and took a long time before the poor thing could be released. I have had great succees with dawn on oil and grease though.


----------



## Sandi (Jun 5, 2008)

Great News! I took the pigeon out to clean it's cage, and it was able to fly! It sat on the neighbors roof preening for a bit, and then flew away. I'm only a couple of miles from it's original location, so hopefully, it flew back to it's buddies to tell them of it's bizarre experience! Thanks for the info--I always seem to be the one that is in charge of rescuing birds around here!


----------

